# 60 acres & 3,500' home in WA State



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

We're selling our house.

Please take a look at our web site for pictures and information.

Web site: offgrid150.simpl.com

Thanks,

Don & Kathe


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a tough place to leave


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Getting a not found link. Sold it already?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for trying to check us out. The web site seems to be working. Just type it in your browser. "Simpl" is spelled that way. No "e"

offgrid150.simpl.com

Thanks, Don


----------

